# Oscar tankmates in a 5'x2'x2'



## sortofdunnonothin (Mar 19, 2009)

I am setting up a tank for my 2 ~6" oscars - a red and a red tiger
I currently plan to have with them a bala shark, 2-3 Geophagus surinamensis, 2 blue acara and maybe a firemouth or two. I also have a redspot pleco that will go in there and a striped raphael catfish

I plan to put everything except firemouths (currently too small - would get eaten) in there before the oscars, to give them a chance to get comfortable

Are there any potential problems with my proposed setup?

This is my red oscar:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

No one can really tell the future, but I think your oscars might have issues with each other once they mature.


----------



## sortofdunnonothin (Mar 19, 2009)

why do you say that?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh geeze... I read it wrong... I thought you were saying you had four oscars.... But, you still might have a problem with two... especially if they turn out to be two males...


----------



## sortofdunnonothin (Mar 19, 2009)

if they don't get along I will end up getting rid of one. 
I think the tiger oscar is a girl, because its coming out of a tank with 3 other oscars in it that get along fine, and one of them is a male that has spawned before


----------



## sortofdunnonothin (Mar 19, 2009)

I was really asking if the other fish are likely to be compatible?


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

That's really hard to say, it depends on the oscar. I'm no expert but I do have two O's and the red is very aggressive, always has been and I don't think I'd try to put him with anything below his aggression level. The albino O on the other hand is much more mellow and lives happily with some barbs, doesn't give them any grief etc....that fish I would trust (or at least at this point I still trust him!).

What kind of personality do your two O's have??


----------



## sortofdunnonothin (Mar 19, 2009)

the red is a cheeky bugger and likes to chase the pleco, and the tiger is really cruisy and doesn't bother anything

at the moment the most aggressive fish in there is the 4" bala shark :lol:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I think the biggest problem you may have is adding those firemouths later on. Once the O's get established in that tank they may not allow any new cichlids (or other fish for that matter).

Your red O is really nice looking, got any pics of the tiger? Can't wait to see a pic of this tank too!!


----------



## sortofdunnonothin (Mar 19, 2009)

Yea I agree, they are currently about 1" so there's no question of adding them now, they would be very expensive lunch. I will probably have to put the oscars in a 55g for a few days and rearrange the tank to add the firemouths. And if it doesn't work then its an excuse to set up another tank :fish:

This is my tiger oscar, it wasn't exactly posing, but they are ok photos

















This is the tank so far, I'm looking for a large piece of driftwood to take the place of the ugly bell on the righthand side, and the java fern was only put there today

















And some other tank inhabitants


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

*NICE!!!* :thumb:

Thanks for posting the pictures I really like your tiger, and your tank looks great!


----------



## sortofdunnonothin (Mar 19, 2009)

I still have to make a hood and get some good bogwood to make this tank look any good, but I like it so far


----------



## sortofdunnonothin (Mar 19, 2009)

My tank has now been up and running for 2 months. It's current inmates are:
2 7-8" oscars
2 5" green severums
1 4" bala shark
1 4" Sciaenochromis fryeri
2 6" blue acara (they are a pair and have spawned twice, but the eggs didn't make it)
3 4" Geophagus surinamensis sp?
2 5" pictus catfish
1 5" raphael catfish 
1 6" redspot pleco

They all get along sweet as, except the two oscars have started lip locking and pushing each other. What is this likely to mean? They are pretty evenly matched, they aren't too rough, and they are best of friends the rest of the time


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Keeping two oscars in onetank does not always work. I've tried to explain this to many people many times. There's no guarantee your oscars will get along once they mature. Two males will not tollorate each other, and one will die. there's no guarantee a male and female would get along if forceably paired.

Your oscars are starting to mature, you will start to see more and more aggression. Now, this aggression could also be courting... Honestly it's too hard to tell which is why I suggest only one oscar, or get six, let two pair up and get rid of the other four.

No matter how big your tank is multiple oscars are not always easy to keep.

Even in 1500 gallons.


----------



## July (Feb 23, 2009)

Form my experience. My 3 years old red O would not tolerate another O in his aquarium. He chasses the 4 silver dollars for fun (they have a good hiding place) and he makes sure that the 7inch pleco does not take to much space. he is the king and parade like one to. All this in a 90gl.
So like thefishguy say:there's no garantee. :?


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) Agree w/ the others. It's a gamble as to whether the 'O's will tolerate each other long term. In addition (hate to be a wet blanket), you could possibly have other issues soon. Understand that the majority of your fish right now are juvies except the Blue Acaras. The Blue Acaras may actually spawn several times a year under the right circumstances. The pH should be between 6.5-7.2, the water hardness from 2-10 dH, and the temperature from 77-82Â°F. The eggs are deposited on rocks out in the open. These are fertilized by the male and carefully guarded by both parents. This alone could present a problem because they will command at least 1/3 of that 150g tank during spawning time. All those other fish will have to try to share whats left .... not good. In a little over 6mo. you will have at least 4 fish maxing 10" or better (the Bala, the Severum & the 2 'O's) & still growing. Hopefully the Geos' are a male & 2 females (more females would be better cause the males like a harem) They too are very territorial during spawning. That 'redspot' plec appears to be a Sailfin & if so your looking at another potential 12/15" waste machine. Filtration needs to be massive & W/C's a plenty to keep that water in range. Not saying it can't be done but prepare yourself. You're gonna be busy! "T"


----------



## piyaleena (May 23, 2009)

Can African Cichlids and Red Oscar Cichlids Live Together And How Long?
Well, our fish tank has about 5 (2 1/2'' -4'') cichlids and a 4'' common pleco. My family are planning on getting maybe a small red oscar cichlid. We have a 40 gallon tank and will get a bigger one in a few months. Is it a good idea to put a red oscar with the cichlids we have currently?


----------



## oscars4me (Feb 22, 2009)

piyaleena said:


> Can African Cichlids and Red Oscar Cichlids Live Together And How Long?
> Well, our fish tank has about 5 (2 1/2'' -4'') cichlids and a 4'' common pleco. My family are planning on getting maybe a small red oscar cichlid. We have a 40 gallon tank and will get a bigger one in a few months. Is it a good idea to put a red oscar with the cichlids we have currently?


I would not recommend adding an O to a 40gal with 5 Africans and a common pleco in it. First the tank is way too small. Second the water requirements for the Africans vs the O are different. Third you will have aggression problems.


----------

